# Hey guy and gals i have a ?.



## Winchester (Sep 8, 2010)

My question is what kind of 12gauge shell should i use for geese?


----------



## Gunny (Aug 18, 2005)

Not sure there is a right answer for that question.

That said, i'm a 3" #1 kind of guy.


----------



## greatwhitehunter3 (Sep 15, 2006)

I shoot Kent 3.5 BB


----------



## Sask hunter (Sep 11, 2008)

Winchester 2 3/4" 2's


----------



## Ron Gilmore (Jan 7, 2003)

The question varies in distance at which the birds will be taken. For example I killed two Canada geese last year while hunting a pond with 2 3/4" 6 shot steel. I had forgotten to take them out after shooting a skunk. Both birds where under 25 yards and shot in the head. Not the ideal load but you get the point.

Generally I suggest using a pellet that is capable of getting through the breast plate of the goose at the expected range that you normally hunt. Then avoid taking shots at birds that are outside of that range. Early season over decoys I use #2 or 3 steel for everything both ducks and geese. I use a LM choke which gives me nice uniform patterns with the shell I am using out to about 40 yrds. I however normally do not shoot at geese with 3's at that range because I feel the 3's are light if I do not get a head and neck hit!


----------



## BigT (Feb 19, 2008)

3.5 inch 2 shot Black Cloud for me all year


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

3" Kent Fasteel, 1 1/4 oz, #1 these work very well for me from 0-50 yards field or water, factory mod choke


----------



## Winchester (Sep 8, 2010)

Thx the input was very usefull


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

Keep in mind you only want to kill the bird not mutilate it. The guys shooting 3 1/2" shells at birds under 25 yards are dusting them like clay pigeons. FWIW the last couple of years I have used the 20 ga..... 3" 7/8 or 1 oz loads of # 2s when in the decoys and just hammered the birds as long as I let them get within 30 yards. That load is about equivalent to a 12 ga. 2 3/4" load. My personal opinion is that standard steel load works fine out to 30 or so yards. Using the expensive non-toxics is overkill and a waste of money under that range but at ranges 40 yards plus they start to pay for themselves...IF.... you are a good enough shot to hit at longer ranges (many guys are not). Don't go larger than BB size shot. Some guys out there swear by T's and even Fs for long range shots but your pattern density gets so low that at the ranges at which that shot size is most beneficial (50-70 yards) you need to be either an exceptional shot or damn lucky. I suspect that the guys using this stuff are the latter and if they crunched the numbers would realize they are adding very few "extra" birds to the bag. Though I swear with some guys if it takes another $100 dollars to get that last bird to fill the limit they will spend it. :eyeroll:


----------



## FoldEmXtreme (Jan 3, 2010)

Another vote for a 3" #1 shot, these are my shot of choice for geese.


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

One other note. Pick a couple shot sizes and pattern you gun with them. My 20 ga is an example. I would prefer to use #1s for the little added energy on geese but they just won't pattern from my gun. It's not an issue of pellet count as when I shoot a 30" circle the count is usually within 10 pellets of a similar load of #2s. It just bunches up and leaves huge holes. #2s on the other hand give me a reasonably even pattern and accounts for more birds. There is such a thing as trying to force too much shot through to small a hole. Often a 1 oz or 1 1/8 oz 2 3/4" load will give you a less dense but far superior pattern to a 1 1/4 or 1 3/8 oz 3" load.


----------



## kingcanada (Sep 19, 2009)

There are plenty of good recommendations here. I have used #3 handloads in my 28 ga. in close over the decoys and 10 ga 1 3/4 oz. size BBB on giant canadas. I have tried almost everything in between and some bigger sizes in the 10 ga. I prefer shot charge over velocity inspite of the fact that sports writers have just about convinced everyone that it is all about speed when penetration tests at longer ranges prove different. Pattern kills, speed just kicks more. Although it can shorten leads, not a bad thing. For the 20 ga. I do very well wit 1 oz. charges of #2 steel. The gun is choked i/c and modified. In a 12 ga. gun i use almost exclusively #1 steel in all shell lengths for all geese. I sometimes use BB in the 3 1/2" shell, anything heavier doesn't pattern well enough at ranges beyond what #1 shot is good for. In the 10 ga. I have best luck with #1 or BB's for small geese and #BBB for the big fellas. T shot has only proven useful on coyotes due to patterning at long range. BBB's will kill giants clean at 70 yards if you have a gun that will pattern them well enough, beyond that you are asking an awful lot of a shotgun and most guns won't reliably deliver the goods past 60. Most geese over decoys are shot under 50 yards anyway. Clear as mud? Just kidding.  I would recommend patterning your gun at various ranges to see what is going to work best for you.


----------



## Gooseshredder21 (Mar 17, 2009)

3 inch #2 federals with a drake killer choke tube= stopping power at long ranges (ive patterned it at 65 yards and have killed birds farther) but won't blow a hole in the goose at 20 yards


----------



## Dave Owens (Nov 11, 2002)

All BS aside, if the birds are at a reasonable ( 30 - 35 yards ) distance almost anything works. Buy what's on sale and don't wast e your money on hipe. Scheels has Winchester Xperts 1550 fps on sale for $7.99 box. BB for geese & crane, 2's for ducks and pheasents and you have everything covered. If you have a screw in choke, put the modified in and forget about the rest.


----------



## Gilmour (Oct 12, 2003)

3 1/2 inch Black Cloud BBB should do the trick....on close shots, take out a wing or the head.


----------



## huntingmaniac (Mar 22, 2011)

Federal SpeedShok 3in #2's and BB's


----------



## teamflightstoppersND (Feb 20, 2009)

If you are a good shot then use 2 3/4" #2-T shot (save money)

If you miss alot then use 3 1/2" #2-T shot (nothing better than over kill!)

I used very few 3.5 inch shells onced I realize the cheaper 3" shells worked just fine or better!


----------



## Myles J Flaten (Jan 31, 2008)

I love xpert- 3 1/2" #2's through a patternmaster choke. I have switched between that and 3" BBB but I can tell a huge differece between the two. I think it depends on the gun aswell. Different brands of shells work better through certain brands of guns. Also prices of ammunition might influence you a little too.


----------



## Sota_Fowler (Jun 16, 2011)

Early Season when there at your feet you wont need anything more then 3" 4 shot. A little later in the year I start using 2s. Its really up to you. Try some different sizes and different shots and see what works best for you.
Good Luck


----------



## DuckDefiner (Jul 18, 2011)

I normally use 3 inch bb in the beginning of the season and switch to 3.5 inch when the geese get a lil bit more weary or there is more competition hunting. But last year I thought it would be fun to take out the 20 gauge hunting for ducks but we had a flock of geese that came in to us I was using 3 inch 2 shot 7/8 oz. And I got one in the head and winged the one behind it. So it really is based on how far the shots are going to be, and your capabilities as a shooter, all shells shoot a lil different in every gun. I prefer Kent fasteel for your bang for your buck but if u have some money blackcloud all the way. As for size I would say anywhere from 3 inch to 3.5 inch depending on what your gun can shoot. and anywhere from 2 shot to BB. try anywhere in there and see what works best for you. try to pattern your gun if u can too. Good luck hope this helps.


----------



## Bloodyblinddoors (Oct 25, 2006)

Kelly Hannan said:


> 3" Kent Fasteel, 1 1/4 oz, #1 these work very well for me from 0-50 yards field or water, factory mod choke


+1


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

3 inch 2 shot all year long.


----------



## str8shooter461 (Mar 4, 2008)

3" 4 buck for every thing from early teal to Christmas honks. :rock:


----------



## honker85 (Mar 12, 2008)

blhunter3 said:


> 3 inch 2 shot all year long.


3 inch deuces!!! federal blues !!! Cant beat em!!


----------



## gundogguru (Oct 7, 2003)

I was under the impression that you could not shoot geese with anything smaller than #2's. At least that's the law down here in SC.


----------

